# helloo



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey, new member here. im glad i found a forum for snowboarding. its sad it took this long for me to find one. anyways im from Big Bear, CA and this past year was my first year as an instructor at Bear mountain. I am AASI level one certified and going for my level two this year. ok thats it for now!


----------

